

Show HN: Typecast – Design in the browser with Google Fonts - phawk
http://typecast.com/preview/google

======
noir_lord
Jesus this is absolutely _brilliant_.

Occasionally I do sites for my business partner and the endless tweaking of
fonts to get them how he wants is a pita.

I can throw this at him and he can give me back the CSS, fantastic!.

~~~
phawk
Wow, thanks very much!

~~~
Breefield
I like to think you are the aforementioned business partner.

~~~
noir_lord
Nah, Business Partner is a Mac user he's busy shouting at Mavericks.

------
cutcopypaste
This has huge potential for us as a way of quickly making styleguides reducing
both development time and designer QA time.

There are some important things missing, as far as I can tell though, like ...
how do I make a list?

~~~
phawk
Thanks for the feedback. We're continually working to improve the product and
lists, along with support for other elements are on our roadmap.

------
Kronopath
I see you have support for Typekit as well. Very cool.

This is pretty damn awesome, I have to admit. One of the big pains of working
with web font services like Typekit is that you have to select a set of fonts
beforehand, save the kit, change your CSS, and only THEN can you see a change.
At best you can keep a handful of browser tabs open without refreshing them so
that you can flip between them to compare. But this makes everything so much
easier.

------
deweller
Great concept and good implementation.

One bug report - The font selection scroll bar becomes hidden and un-clickable
for me often in Google Chrome 30.

[http://imgur.com/6nohjWD](http://imgur.com/6nohjWD)

~~~
notahacker
Also hidden in Firefox 25 for me. I'm constrained for vertical space on my
netbook, which did make me think you could display at least a couple more
typefaces at a time in the left hand menu if it wasn't for vertical space used
up by the menu bar at the top, and the line with "$number typefaces"

Love the basic concept though.

------
ye
Just observed a bug. I changed the font for one of the blocks, and it changed
it for all of the elements.

~~~
paulmckeever
When you change the style of an element, like a paragraph, it works like CSS
and applies the change to all elements of that type. To add specificity, you
have to give an element a class.

Really appreciate the feedback.

